# Ray's first haircut...pics



## Sylie

Man is it hard to get a picture of him. He always puts his tail and ears down and looks sadder than his usual sad face. I actually started the haircut a couple of weeks ago. Gave him a bath and touch up yesterday, so here are the pictures. BTW Ray is a coton de Tulear.

First the way he is supposed to look, next full body, next face, last as a puppy. 




It is easier to care for, but he doesn't look like a coton anymore.

Opinions or suggestions?


----------



## aprilb

He is cute!:wub: I love your new siggy. Mimi knows she's gorgeous!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad

Ray is adorable!!


----------



## Sylie

:smcry:Gee, I'm feeling a little sad. I spent a lot of time taking pics and uploading pics, but only get two (very sweet) comments. Do you think I cut his face too short? Do you think I should go to a professional groomer? 

On this forum nobody says anything, if they don't have anything "nice" to say. Being ignored hurts my feelings more than constructive ideas.

Thanks April and Donna for replying to my thread.


----------



## LJSquishy

Sylvia, don't feel ignored or offended...I just now am seeing your post and I think a lot of people will see it soon!

I think you really did a great job on his haircut! I like the short face...he looks a little less Coton, I agree, but sooo cute! I'm not sure you could trim him any differently and have him still look like a Coton since they are so similar to Maltese. I think he would look really cute with a little shorter ear length, but nothing drastic. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Sylie

:heart: Thank you, Lisa. That was a helpful, but supportive comment. I just have a really hard time trimming the happy flag (tail) or ears, although shorter ears definitely do give a trim a sweeter puppy look. Maybe, a leap of faith for me.


----------



## Katkoota

awwwwwwwwh I think I never saw Ray Puppy before :wub: SUPER CUTE!!! btw how old is he now? 

WOW your first time giving him a hair cut is amazing, and I mean it! I don't think you should take him to a pro groomer (you should have seen Snowy when I gave him his very first hair cut on my own. It was not as close to being good as yours). I think you did a fab job on his hair cut, really do. My preference for the face trim is for it to be a bit longer, but that's just me. Besides, their hair grow so fast, so his will grow if you wanted to have a look at what he looks like when it is a bit longer. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Silkmalteselover

Sylvia Grooming is HARD. . and one reason I normally don't post pictures of my cut down dogs.. I think you did a good job. :thumbsup: Too bad your Ray Ray won't be his normal happy self for pictures..:huh: I attached 2 pictures my sweetie Ch. Joy. I would love to learn more about grooming..and need to!


----------



## Sylie

Silkmalteselover said:


> Sylvia Grooming is HARD. . and one reason I normally don't post pictures of my cut down dogs.. I think you did a good job. :thumbsup: Too bad your Ray Ray won't be his normal happy self for pictures..:huh: I attached 2 pictures my sweetie Ch. Joy. I would love to learn more about grooming..and need to!


Your baby is a total beauty. Before my coton and Maltese I had bichons. I learned to groom them. The truth is I used to pretend I was God trimming my forest of white trees...no kidding. It took me a really long time to do, but I could do a really good bichon cut. But. bichons are so much easier...their curly hair can be blow dried to straight fluff and trimmed with shears to a perfect powder puff. The coton's wavy, soft hair is much harder. It twists and turns...and there is no coton cut...they aren't supposed to be cut.

As for my MiMi Malt. I only trim her pads and hair that hangs lower than floor length. I would be terrified to cut her down, or to trust a groomer to do it.

Ray IS his happy self...he just LOOKS sad. 
Excuse me I have to go smother him with kisses right now.


----------



## Johita

I think Ray looks great! Maybe a little shorter on the ears would be cute too so that it is more evened out like when he was a puppy. He sure was a cute puppy too!! I think my Aolani has hair like a coton. In the winter I let his hari grow out and sometimes people ask me if he is a coton and are surprised when I say he is a maltese. Both breeds are gorgeous so I don't mind


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh what a cutie he is!! He looks great!


----------



## RudyRoo

Ray looks adorable! You did a great job. I still do not have the courage to do more than a little cut here and there. I have not yet done a full body groom. He looks precious, even with a sad face!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:wub:he's adorable:wub: that last picture of him melts my heart:wub:


----------

